

OS X Yosemite public beta signup - dsl
http://www.apple.com/osx/preview/

======
Aaronn
I think the link will be here:
[https://appleseed.apple.com/betaprogram/](https://appleseed.apple.com/betaprogram/)

~~~
fjk
This link works now

------
selectout
Make sure to not install this on your main machine, especially if you have
anything of importance on it.

This is still a beta and should be treated as such. I know I had major issues
with the last OSX beta I put on mine.

~~~
k-mcgrady
>> "I know I had major issues with the last OSX beta I put on mine."

I've usually heard the betas of OSX have been quite stable. Considering they
are going to run a public beta of this I would assume it's more stable than
usual OS betas they released. I was considering installing it on my main
system (I only have one Mac) but you've put me off a bit. What happened to
your system?

~~~
jayfehr
Try it in a VM first. Most things will be fine, however if it were production
ready it wouldn't be marked beta. Something that you need may be disabled or
in flux leaving you hanging.

~~~
strobe
which of current VMs application able to run OSX on mac hardware?

------
batuhanicoz
I've started downloading it. I don't think you have to use this link, I've
started my download from the Member Center[0]. It gave a "redeem code" and
started downloading.

[0]
[https://developer.apple.com/devcenter/ios/index.action](https://developer.apple.com/devcenter/ios/index.action)

Edit: This is only for people who are members of the Developer Program. I only
pay for iOS and I have access to OS X too so you probably only need membership
from the one of the developer programs.

~~~
shadesandcolour
That's how developers get access to builds. Starting in the summer, Apple is
also doing a public beta, and you have to sign up at the link to get access

------
tijs
Love the fog effect. I wonder how many people will notice..

------
mentat
"Spotlight makes it easier than ever to find things on your Mac. And now it
finds information from Wikipedia, Bing, Maps, and other sources, too."

~~~
mentat
Seriously, downvotes? Calling out Bing is interesting.

~~~
publicfig
Your top comment had nothing to do with this discussion and I have no idea
what you mean by "Calling out Bing", because they're saying that you can now
find things using Bing.

------
lupinglade
Link doesn’t work yet.

